# i need to change my last name



## blackbunny (Jan 23, 2008)

so i have this boring last name that i did not like all my life. 

i want to change it

can you please give me suggestions that would suit my 1st name ALEX


----------



## TaMs (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Maxwell


----------



## Samutz (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Andria
Alex Maximus
Alex Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
Alex Executor


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 23, 2008)

Take your pick: Graham Bell, Lifeson, Mack, Trebek, Van Halen, Kidd, Power. But in all seriousness, you should really pick your own last name. Although, if I were to make a suggestion... how about "Alex Ledger" after deceased actor Heath Ledger? I'm not suggesting it specifically because of the actor, but rather because it's a fairly cool last name, and fits well with Alex.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 23, 2008)

Why not.. just "Alex"?


----------



## teonintyfive (Jan 23, 2008)

Luthor
y'know
alex luthor

heh
aLEX LUTHOR

ah, damn it, I'll never be funny


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> Luthor
> y'know
> alex luthor
> 
> ...



Actually that's not a joke. Lex Luthor's full name is "_Alexander_ Joseph "Lex" Luthor".


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Norris


----------



## bobrules (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex isonfire


----------



## lozislove (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Potter
Alex Radcliffe
Alex Ledger (r.i.p Heath.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alex Fox
Alex Bourne
Alex Austin
Alex Pace

And that's about all I can think of.


----------



## TehLink (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex McLovin, or you know what would be even better just to make your last name McLovin with no first name.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 23, 2008)

Mclovin
nuff said


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> Alex isonfire



I agree with that man.


----------



## dice (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> Why not.. just "Alex"?


"just Alex" sounds pretty awsome


----------



## hankchill (Jan 23, 2008)

How 'bout just change you entire name to just X.

No first name. No last name. Just X.

Nobody will EVER forget you


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Power!


----------



## Pici (Jan 23, 2008)

Is it possible to change your last name, without any reason?


----------



## Jax (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Fightmaster


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Capalex

(ca-pal-ex)


----------



## hankchill (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Pici @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> Is it possible to change your last name, without any reason?



You used to be able to. My aunt did a long tiime ago.

Nowadays? Don't think so. There needs to be some legal reason for you to change your name. Pretty sure.


----------



## ackers (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Rider
Alex Rodrigrez
Alex Walker


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Shinsil
Alex Pro Gamer
Alex one111!
Staff Sgt. Alex Fightmaster


----------



## JPH (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Herman.


----------



## Strokemouth (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Pici @ Jan 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to change your last name, without any reason?
> ...



Nope, anyone can do it as long as they have the patience to go through the hassle. It's an asston of paperwork to get a legal name change via court order (as opposed to marriage or divorce) and then once that is complete, you have to go through the hassle of getting all of your personal documents changed to the new name. A lot of people just pay a lawyer to do all of it for them, but it can be pretty expensive.

And I vote for Alex Xela.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 23, 2008)

One of my friends had his last name changed because of personal issues and it took 6 years to get it done.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 23, 2008)

McLovin.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Crement

"Excrement" means "shit" in French ^^


----------



## Jax (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> Alex Crement
> 
> "Excrement" means "shit" in French ^^



That's also english, I think.


----------



## BilliePop (Jan 23, 2008)

My last name is kick ass.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 23, 2008)

..... uh, I got nothing...

I'll go with Alex isonfire.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 23, 2008)

Alex Ander
Alex Power
Alex Alex
Alex The
Alex Forman


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> How 'bout just change you entire name to just X.
> 
> No first name. No last name. Just X.
> 
> Nobody will EVER forget you



"Hi, I'm X."


----------



## Calogero91 (Jan 23, 2008)

McHomo


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 24, 2008)

Alex Cidorfodercincoughman

I did that by typing random stuff in! (Not the coughman part.)


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 24, 2008)

alex Isonfire sounds cool. 

also some1 suggested to me Ander as my last name. thats sound really cool to


----------



## jocasta (Jan 24, 2008)

alex axel? cool huh?


----------



## usmagen (Jan 24, 2008)

alex fortehwin


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 24, 2008)

To lazy to read all of the post, but how about....
McLovin

Editamn, just read a few of the post, and mclovin has already been said.


----------



## OSW (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> McLovin.



McHatin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alex Steel
Alex Bond 
Alex Tension


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 24, 2008)

Alex Xela

Imagine being a palindrome.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 24, 2008)

Alex Sander?


----------



## MaHe (Jan 24, 2008)

Alex Hahaigotaverylonglastname


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex Jobs
Alex Duuuuuude
Alex Kee

Or the most popular last name in the world:
Alex Wong


----------



## Urza (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex Gar


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex X


----------



## the_joeba (Jan 25, 2008)

I changed my name when I got married. It went from Guevara to Heck.
Joey Heck sounds way cooler.


----------



## Sefi (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex The Great


----------



## Moots (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex Capwned
Alex Baldwin
Alex Con
Alex Khan
Alex Foley (pay homage to the beverly hills cop)
Alex Ceptional(Has to pronounced Al-Exceptional , because how exceptional is Al-exceptional
Alex Zomg
Alex Prime
Alex Asaurus
Alex Phalic
To bad your name isn't justin. Cause Justin Credible is amazing.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex Bo-Balex
Alex Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijk


----------



## Westside (Jan 25, 2008)

Khagan is an even cooler lastname than Khan.  Khan means the ruler of Turkic or Mongolic tribes.  When you rule about the half of the world you gain the title "Khagan" meaning the Great Khan.


----------



## notnarb (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex Freeman


----------



## lookout (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex wonderland


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex Halter
Random names, or I was thinking of what my friend wore to school...

What IS your last name?


----------



## Orc (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex Pornography​


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> Alex Freeman



I like it!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> Alex Freeman


I second this!


----------



## Taras (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex P. Keaton

Alex Christ

Alex Gump


----------



## usmagen (Jan 25, 2008)

alex combatbaby


----------



## Opium (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex Cassamassaasinaasa


----------



## awesomer (Jan 25, 2008)

I say change it to something really obscene, just for the shock value.
Such as:
Alex Fuck
Alex Cunt
Alex Necrozoophilia
etc


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 26, 2008)

well heres the list of all the names that i like so far

Alex Van Halen  w0000000t
Alex Isonfire     (my mum dislikes this. her opinion is important)
Alex McLoving   (like the idea, however never like Mc prefix)
Alex Power       w0000000t
Alex Rider         :S
Alex One           :|
Alex Ander       w0000000t
Alex Tenson        :S
Alex Great       w000000t
Alex Prime      w0000000t


----------



## bahamuta (Jan 26, 2008)

ALEX COOLIDGE


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jan 26, 2008)

Change your first name to just Al and your last name to Lex.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jan 26, 2008)

Alex lulztehfifth
Alex pedo
Alex the 5th
Alex GBAtemper
Alex clark
Alex Griffin 
Alex anonymous
Alex potter (lulz)
Alex internethatemachine
Alex lulz
Alex Lulzkillar
Alex lurkm0ar
Alex fortehlulz


----------



## dakeyras (Jan 26, 2008)

Alex Costello. Costello goes over well with every first name.


----------



## Strokemouth (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(blackbunny @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> well heres the list of all the names that i like so far
> 
> Alex Van HalenÂ w0000000t
> Alex IsonfireÂ Â  (my mum dislikes this. her opinion is important)
> ...



I like Alex Prime. Then you can sign your name Alex'. 

And I would advise against using anything named after a band or movie like Van Halen or Alexisonfire or McLovin. It'd be like going with an internet meme. Sure, it might be funny now, but in 6 months, you'll regret it.

Unless you go with something awesome like Alex Canhazcheezburger.


----------



## Pulka (Jan 27, 2008)

Alex McHax


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 27, 2008)

Here. Just take my surname. Alex Hoy.


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 27, 2008)

Alex GBAtemper +1
Alex Costello +1

Both great


----------



## Neko (Jan 27, 2008)

Beat this :
Rungelrath

Thats actually my Last name.
There are only a few games which actually have enough space to write down my name...
And it sounds shitty and it looks shitty.
I don't like it that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How about :
Alex Pain
Alex Storm

Both sound rather "cool".


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

Alex Bluth-Funke


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 27, 2008)

Wright, justice, Mclovin, the basics.


----------

